
Quick start projects - daw___
http://blog.sayan.ee/quick-start/
======
raphaelb
This is super cool! I've often thought about doing exactly this but never got
off my ass to start building it!

The only other functionality I would like out of my own setup which I might
play around with is having each of the projects have some keyword / context
based on the project. So for example all of my 'blog' browser windows are in
one browser window with multiple tabs and I could be in another project and
move a tab to my blog project easily.

The other thing I would like about that is sometimes I end up with 25+ tabs,
all over the place relating to one or two of my projects. If when I did the
equivalent of virtualenvs "deactivate", it would save all of the tabs in the
active projects browser window and they would open later when I deactivated
the project. This also would be useful for to leave a project all alone, as
close to how I left off as possible to focus on something else, but without
losing that state.

Like screen for your entire work setup.

Thanks for sharing your setup!

------
sbov
In osx I just have a desktop per project and never close anything related to
it. I code using vim though so I'm not sure if this works with an ide.

~~~
jaredandrews
I have tried this setup but I found it particularly problematic that there
isn't a separate 'dock' per desktop so I end out accidentally switching
desktops for common apps such as a browser and shell. Have you found a work
around for this issue?

~~~
ludwigvan
How about having a separate user for projects, too radical? Automate user
creation and initialization.

~~~
ilteris
That's part of the reason you have tools like Vagrant and VMs.You don't have
to create separate accounts for each project but emulate that in your VMs.

------
danieldk
Interesting! At some point I have started creating small shell functions to
switch between environments (setting the correct paths, etc.). This was when I
was mainly doing C, C++, and Prolog work.

In my last two positions I primarily work on mavenized Java projects and find
that IntelliJ projects provide most of the context switching.

The upside is that it is far less work to set up and customise projects than
vim/emacs plus shell. The downside is that the customisation that you can do
is far more limited.

I'd love to hear experiences from someone who works on Python or Ruby code,
and tried both PyCharm/RubyMine vs. vim/emacs/tmux.

~~~
mahmoudimus
I am a diehard Emacs fan. However, I use IntelliJ for all projects with the
Python, Ruby, HTML plugins.

I have a keybinding (C-c, C-e) to open up the current buffer in Emacs if I'm
trying to use Emacs, but I mostly stay in IntelliJ for most of my time.

------
thatthatis
Wow, I just built nearly the same thing for my windows environment using
autohoykey.

I might put together a post about it now that I see there is some interest

~~~
5555624
Since I end up using Windows more than I'd like, I'd like to see it. Thanks.

------
tdavis
My setup is Emacs + workgroups.el + prodigy.el. No GUI apps to manage,
everything configurable via elisp. It is grand.

------
ilaksh
Congratulations, you just invented the IDE.

------
purereason
I'd love to see someone build a similar script that can also work with desktop
applications like Eclipse or creative tools like Photoshop so we can with one
click switch between project without having to close / open files and
applications. There's a good chance there's something out there like that, if
so I'd live to know about it, and if not it might be a cool thing to have.
Thanks!

~~~
kevinyun
One of the startup companies I used to work with was called Cupcloud
([http://cupcloud.com](http://cupcloud.com)). If you're OK with a cloud app,
it can support Photoshop and Illustrator

------
facorreia
Very interesting. I also find myself often doing the same repetitive workspace
setup. I think I'll go ahead and try to apply this technique on my Linux
environment.

~~~
facorreia
Update: Easier than I thought. I just created a Bash script with the project's
name and with a few lines I open my most used applications for working on that
project.

------
yla92
The only problem I have with tmux is copy/paste texts from outside. Maybe, I
am too noob. How do you guys do that ?

~~~
ilteris
I am guessing you are aware of. [https://github.com/ChrisJohnsen/tmux-MacOSX-
pasteboard](https://github.com/ChrisJohnsen/tmux-MacOSX-pasteboard) That
solves a lot of issues I have with copy paste.

